# About to wire my house....solar in my future?



## dablack (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, I'm building a house and just about finished with plumbing. Next up is wiring. Living in the south, having AC on solar is pretty expensive. We are grid tied for the moment but I built the house facing south so that I could add solar to the roof later if I needed to. 

Anyway, we are at the very end of the power companies poles. I'm thinking any kind of big storm will result in a power outage. Is there a way where I can set up certain plugs to be solar powered later? Should I put those plugs on a subpanel and have it where solar could power that subpanel? I would like the fridge and freezer to be able to switch to solar at a later date. I don't know how much power they use or how big of a system I need, but right now I don't really care. I just want to set up the wiring so certain plugs can be easily hooked up to solar later. 

My basic thinking is to have those cuircits put on solar in the future so when a storm hits we don't lose all the food and have maybe on plug in the living room for a single light and charging phones. 

thanks
Austin


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Put the loads you solar on a subpanel.

Later you can do 1 of 2 things:

1. Build an off-grid stand alone system to power those loads. 

2. Build a hybrid grid-tied system with battery backup on only the subpanel.

WWW


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Or use as a generator supplied system, now or in the future, along with solar. I did it and used a 800 watt generator for my little refer, hot pot, crockpot and a couple LED lights during power outages....James


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Put the loads you solar on a subpanel.
> 
> Later you can do 1 of 2 things:
> 
> ...


I went back after the fact and did the subpanel route, with option 2 of WWW's suggestions.

Would be easier if you simply did it from the start. You'll also need a transfer switch. I use a manual 100amp, shown on the right on the pic below. With the transfer switch, you have the option of adding either solar or a generator down the road.

My 100amp subpanel is in the center, and the 200amp main panel is on the far left ( white cover)


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A some what pricy multiple circuit generator transfer switch would allow solar or generator at any time


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I second the sub panel. I have moved half my house over to the sub panel and need to move the other half. It would be easier to just start with a sub panel for any loads you want to use solar for.


----------



## dablack (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. I figured now was the time to get this done. I will put the fridge, freezer and a couple of other plugs on the subpanel. I will go ahead and put in the trasfer switch as well. Then later, I can add genny, solar, or whatever. 

thanks
Austin


----------

